
What Is Microsoft's Next Billion-Dollar Business? -- Redmondmag.com - awa
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2010/09/01/what-is-microsofts-next-billion-dollar-business.aspx
======
chrisclark1729
Excel 2010 :)

